# seafoam tutorial



## milamonster (Apr 19, 2007)

so i got my sephora pallete. The only thing is i think the colors could show up a bit better especially the lighter ones. If you look in my unblended pic, they show up well but i had to pack it on and then when i blended, that's the final result. 
here's the pallete
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P183211&categoryId=B70








added prep and prime for eyes to lips 





added lipgloss 




put cargo's okeechobee duo lipgloss in the lighter color with the x over it




no makeup with the lipgloss on 




added ultra matte powder in tantone 8 from nixie cosmetics





i forgot to take pic of this
it is a light green color and a darker greenish torquoise color next to each other in the sephora pallette.  This is UNBLENDED



eup/100_4899.jpg
added both of these as a highlight





final result
also added some mascara and lineur intense liquid liner and torquoise and black pencil eyeliner on the bottom





different lighting



















cc welcome
thanks for taking the time to look 
<3 mila


----------



## lavnder (Apr 19, 2007)

Very pretty, I love the eyes!


----------



## kirari (Apr 20, 2007)

Very pretty!  I love the colors used.


----------



## breathless (Apr 20, 2007)

awesome tut! and your lashes are adorable!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow - that blending is amazing & the finished result is gorgeous!


----------



## Simi (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice. Love the eye makeup......


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 20, 2007)

great! simple.. but bold interesting colors! love it! just my style.. not too complicated


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

Veryy pretty...thank you for sharing!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 23, 2007)

You are more than a pretty face, however, I love this look!


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

the colors look so good on you!


----------



## linkas (May 4, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks 4 da tut!!!


----------

